# [Video] Tips/Tricks for learning OLL/PLL [New!]



## Edward (Sep 2, 2010)

Yarp. As expected of him...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Id44xvrvWo


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 2, 2010)

YES!!! <3

Hrm, perhaps I'll actually bother finishing now - learning CLS before OLL was


----------



## Andreaillest (Sep 2, 2010)

<3 Badmephisto.


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 4, 2010)

I should really get around to OLL. Hopefully it'll be easier like people say it will be after COLL...


----------



## clarubik (Sep 4, 2010)

just practice them over and over 1 alg a day


----------



## davidgreece (Sep 4, 2010)

maybe meph should make a video on how to recognize OLLs i can't recognize some of them


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 4, 2010)

Look for bars and their position to the shape of the OLL. That's usually a pretty good hint. Like the small lightning bolts. Two of them are fat sune / fat anti sune (and there are two sets of bars in the F/L/B/R faces of the U layer), and the other two shaps only have one bar. Things like that.


----------



## davidgreece (Sep 4, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> Look for bars and their position to the shape of the OLL. That's usually a pretty good hint. Like the small lightning bolts. Two of them are fat sune / fat anti sune (and there are two sets of bars in the F/L/B/R faces of the U layer), and the other two shaps only have one bar. Things like that.



yea i hate those lightning bolt OLLs its hard to recognize them if you have to do an AUF and then do the OLL i don't know how to recognize them at a different angle


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 4, 2010)

Just look for double bars. If you see double bars you know it'll be fat sune/antisune. If no double bars learn to recognize which ways the bars point if it's only a single bar for the other two small bolt shapes. There are the large bolt shapes that are kind of like a Z, only two of those, and the way I recognize those is put the bars pointing to the right, I'll then know if it's R' F or R B'. I know to move the bars to the opposite side (so if the bar is at BU slot then do R' F etc and if it's at FU slot do R B' etc).

Most OLLs have easy recognition like this. Such as the sune/antisune that turns it into a T shape (has headlights with two dots, you put it so one dot is on R and then you either have front headlights or back headlights, you move R toward the headlights and finish out the alg). Etc.

The bolt pattern that gives me the most problem is OLL 12 (F RUR'U' F' U F RUR'U' F'). I get that somewhat mixed up with the other one with just a single bar quite a bit and have to AUF a few times to get it right. Although the "fat" version of OLL 10 (y' R U R' U R' F R F' R U2 R'). That's the 3rd alg listed but I like redundancy because it makes it easier to learn OLLs (with the given similarities).

Another trick: With the dot cases like OLL 3 and 4, if doing OLL 4 is awkward because of the U instead of the U', then you can do f R U R' U' f' U' f U R U' R' f' instead (it's the T shape backwards as if the T is on the left instead of right. Meaning if you see the T on the left you can do f' U R U' R' f' instead of U2 F R U R' U' F'). You can do that same trick as the T with the B shapes with the straight line (OLL 43 and 44).

Learning the inverse of cases makes things easier. Such as the H shape and Manta shape can be solved using the F/f sexy move F'/f' (F SM' F' f SM f' and f SM' f' F SM F'). You can also do neat things with F/f SM F/f' AUF F/f SM/SM' F'/f/.


----------

